
How to make a bee hotel [pdf] - DanBC
https://www.foxleas.com/uploads/files/Bee%20Hotel%20page%20V4%20Nov%202015.pdf
======
gerdesj
If you do decide to make a bee hotel, then please do this:

Beware Birds! If you notice Woodpeckers or other birds attacking the tunnels
looking for bee larvae, fix a piece of chicken wire across the front of the
bee house. This does not seem to deter the bees.

Basically, make sure that a four inch beak (over estimate, three might be OK)
can penetrate a hole in the "hotel."

I suggest that chicken wire is an integral part and not optional.

------
gorgoiler
Do your garden a huge favor today: pile up some sparsely stacked logs or
branches and just leave them there, perhaps covered by a tarp.

Don’t disturb already fallen wood, of course — current weather conditions
should certainly provide a surplus of newly fallen branches without having to
find old ones.

It’s even more low-effort than a bee hotel and my log sanctuary has been home
to hibernating admiral butterflies, hedgehogs, and many fungi and fauna that
supply the bottom of the local food chain.

~~~
_Microft
A few dishes or shallow bowels with water around the garden, refilled
frequently, will attract a great number of insect, birds and other animals as
well. We frequently see squirrels drinking from a bowl placed on the garden
wall for example. Make sure to put some pebbles or branchlets into them, it
will help insects get out if they fall in.

Also: stone piles can host a lot of animals as well.

~~~
nicolaslem
Unfortunately depending on where you live this is the best way to fill your
neighborhood with mosquitoes.

~~~
pvaldes
Shouldn't be a problem it the bowls remain dry at intervals before to be
refilled.

~~~
_Microft
Exactly this. There are some smaller ones that are constantly water-filled but
they have no mosquito larvae either. We already speculated that the water in
these small vessels might become too warm because they thrive in the larger
garden water tanks here. They are pretty harmless though. No diseases
transmitting and the bites themselves are harmless. Also nets at windows are
somewhat common here.

------
TwoBit
Bee hotel I recently made:
[https://imgur.com/gallery/axH0NNt](https://imgur.com/gallery/axH0NNt)

~~~
LandR
That looks great!

------
ed25519FUUU
For those with 3D printers, there’s some good designs on thingiverse.

My favorite is this hexagonal design, which can be easily taken apart,
cleaned, and stored at the end of the season. I just printed it and placed it
inside the cheap (ineffective) one from Costco

I use strips of printer paper to line the tubes.

1\.
[https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:3457603](https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:3457603)

------
app4soft
Title should be: _How to make a bee hotel (2015) [pdf]_

